

Accidental Rewilding: How humanitarian disasters are good for nature - zt
http://www.aeonmagazine.com/nature-and-cosmos/george-monbiot-rewilding/

======
mtdewcmu
It's hard to believe that the spread of European diseases into South America
was the root cause of the Little Ice Age. It would be stunning if it was true.

